# Firedogs for Buck 26000/27000/28000 users



## coltfever (Dec 9, 2011)

I enjoyed the heat that comes from my 26000 Buck. I know they are made to be use with firedogs for wood or grates for coal burning. I am a wood burner. With its small firebox I figured it to be around 1.6 cu.ft and that doesn't leave much room on the small firedogs for some of my splits. Question for someone that has been using the older model buck stove without the firedogs ? I can cut firebrick to size for the floor of stove but that takes away ash room. With the way the stove draft is designed is that the reason the wood needs to be raised off the stove floor alittle ?


----------



## Agent (Dec 9, 2011)

Looking at my 28000, I can't imagine trying to run that thing without the firedogs or as in my case, the wood/coal grate.  I think the airflow would tend to go straight up and out if given a chance to.  
However, if you could somehow funnel air towards the back???
Of course, now that I have replaced that Buck with an Englander 30, I can't try cool stuff out!!


----------



## gzecc (Dec 9, 2011)

I also have the 28, so I'm not familiar with the 26. Before I spent big money ($60)for the buck replacements I would probably try a ordinary fireplace log grate.  You may have to customize it with a sawzall.


----------

